# 2 for 3 on kings.



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

launched from p-cola beach at about 10 am. wave action was thigh high with an occasional bigger set, launching wasnt to bad. paddled out and trolled the tide line with some of my favorite lures. got hit and a pulled the hook right of the bat, oh well. at least they were hitting. continued to troll, banged a 30" and shortly after gota 42". headed in to shore around noon. wave action had picked up with the s.e. wind. im sitting there counting the sets and thinking to myself, god this is going to suck ass. im good at landing fish but not at landing a kayak. thought i timed it right, no!!!! rode one wave to white water and was hauling ass, a second wave crept up when i wasnt straight and flipped me and all my shit out of the yak. a friend came to my rescue and grabbed my yak while i try to rescue my my gear. ended up losing my blue fin glasses, a custom pink and gold rapped 6' st. croix with my favorite 4500 penn reel and my sponsor shirt. if you find my reel i will give you a reward. thanks capt. ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn dude. You have to bungee your crap down for the landing. That rod/reel is a painful loss.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Without the gear those waves are fun as hell in a yak. Sorry about your loss. Nice fish though


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks guys. i actually had every thing locked in and tied down. it was painful!had my combo locked into my scotty rod mount up in the front but it was a hard hit and turned over. hey but at least i wasnt working. ollie


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Dont feel bad, I saw a guy in Navarre flip his too coming in yesterday, he didnt have any fish though......


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Good job Ollie! Nice fish for such a short trip! Sucks you lost your pole, I guess you gotta practice landing that thing.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah! i suck! first time in the gulf with a 14' heritage. that long bastard beat my ass!!!!!


----------

